
Eat Dirt - benbreen
http://luckypeach.com/eat-dirt/
======
fao_
Interesting article.

On a somewhat related note, a few years back my GP advised me to eat the odd
piece of food that had been dropped on the floor, and to stop cleaning as
much; the reason being that a blood test had revealed I was low in zinc. His
reasoning was that since dust has reasonable quantities of zinc, I should be
able to be adequately provided with it via my environment. Apparently his idea
worked, because in the next test my zinc was over the ideal (This _could_ be a
fluke, of course).

------
clord
No mention of beneficial microbes, which is what I imagine the primary benefit
of this practice is. Soil is loaded with the local microfona.

~~~
lukas099
"In addition, dirt might also be a source of beneficial microbes, although it
could just as easily be a cause of bacterial, fungal, or parasitic infection."

------
_0ffh
Reminds me of an old saying here, "Dreck isch gsond." ("Dirt is healthy.").

Science seems to agree: [http://www.nature.com/news/early-exposure-to-germs-
has-lasti...](http://www.nature.com/news/early-exposure-to-germs-has-lasting-
benefits-1.10294)

------
EugeneOZ
That's all I found there:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/iglg0o8umpo5hmx/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/iglg0o8umpo5hmx/Screenshot%202015-09-27%2002.17.51.png?dl=0)
(popup window screenshot).

------
callmeed
Related:

[http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/features/282154/eat-
dirt](http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/features/282154/eat-dirt)

